# Raijintek Triton erweitert um Grafikkarte kleiner Bericht, Sapphire R9 280 (no X)



## JJup82 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, ich habe meine Raijintek Triton um einen Grafikkartenkühler erweitert und wollte diesen Umbau mit euch teilen. 
Mein System; 
Mainboard       MSi Gaming 970
CPU                      AMD FX 8320 @ 4,2 Ghz 1,34V (geht auch noch mehr)
Ram                      Team Group Series 8 GB 2400 Mhz
Grafik                  Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC 940/1250 @ 1150/1625Mhz (geht auch noch mehr)
Netzteil             530 Watt Thermaltake Smart SE Modula 80+
SSD                      Samsung 840 EVO 120 GB
HDD                    1000GB Seagate ST1000DM003 64MB 
Gehäuse            NZXT SOURCE 340 Midi-Tower schwarz
Radiator 2        Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 120mm
GPU Kühler     Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - ATI R9 280X M01

Bin erst fertig geworden und kann noch nicht viel über Temps sagen, erster kleiner GPU Stresstest über 6 min = Temp 55°C vorher über 85°C.
Die Raijintek Pumpe läuft auf 7V da sie auf 12V doch deutlich zu hören ist, die vorderen original NZXT Lüfter laufen auch auf 7V, der hintere und der oben laufen zusammen über Steuerung (Mainboard).

Wollte die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe gegen 90° Winkel ersetzen doch diese sind glaube ich zusetzlich verklebt, habe mit der Zange versucht, diese aber nicht abbekommen und übertreiben wollte ich nicht ist ja nur Plexiglas.
In dieser Combo ist der PC wirklich sehr leise, auch wenn ich die 2 Lüfter auf 100% stelle ist´s immernoch deutlich leiser als vorher.

So werde jetzt noch mal noch etwas BF3 zocken und gucken wie die Temps sind.

So hier mal die ersten Bilder.
Gibts da eine Grenze wie groß die Bilder sein dürfen? konnte jetzt nicht mehr einfügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JJup82 (7. Dezember 2014)

So hier noch die restlichen Bilder.
Werde in zukunft wegen der optick noch einen anderen CPU kühler montieren und die Raijintek nach unten verstecken und den Küchlblock abmontieren und mit Schlauch überbrücken.
10mm Schlauch past super drüber.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CochsyMC (7. Dezember 2014)

ja sieht ok aus. Nun bin ich auf die Temps gespannt.


----------



## keshy2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hii..

also wer platz Mangel hat kann es auch benutzen und sieht echt geil aus .. ist die Pumpe laut? und ja auf temps bin ich auch mal gespant 

mfg


----------



## JJup82 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ja auf 12V ist sie hörbar, leichtes brummen aber nicht laut der Grafikkartenlüfter war auf minimum (25%) fast genauso laut, auf 7V kann man sie fast nicht mehr hören.

So habe jetzt mal 1 stunde gezockt, wie schon geschrieben die vorderen lüfter auf 7V blasen ins gehäuse, die 2 anderen habe ich jetzt mal auf min. gestellt 427 U/min, Zimmertemperatur, 21,5°C.

GPU max 67°C 
CPU 44°C wird aber glaube ich nicht richtig ausgelesen muss so um die 6° dazurechnen, (50°) welche programme gibts da noch zum auslesen?
Gehäuse innen hab da so ein Thermometer reingehängt 43°,
Wassertemp 45°

Was mich etwas wundert ist das ich vorher 45° im Gehäuse hatte, und jetzt nur 43. 

so werde jetzt mal die lüfter etwas hochdrehen und mal schauen.


----------



## Razor0601 (7. Dezember 2014)

Also ich bin an der Triton auch interessiert. Wie sieht denn die Lautstärke der Pumpe aus? Also vor der Erweiterung? Und hast du da einfach einen 120er Radiator zwischen gesetzt?


----------



## keshy2 (8. Dezember 2014)

Naja ist ja normal das du in Gehäuse so hoche Temperatur hast da die wärme Lüft von Radi ins Gehäuse geblassen wird, da musst du Die Obere mehr Umdrehung geben damit die es Schafen die Wärme luft raus zu blassen 

aber Wasser Temperatur 45C bissen viel .. 

mfg


----------



## JJup82 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja also die lautstärke hat sich durch die erweiterung nicht verändert, auf den bildern sieht man ja wie es vorher ausgesehen hat und jetzt, der 120 Radi und GPU Kühler wurden einfach dazwischengeklemmt. Kann die Triton empfehlen.
Das mit der Wassertemp bei 45° ist ja normal wenn die lüfter so niedrig drehen, die haben da wirklich einen sehr geringen durchsatz.
Habe jetzt mal die lüfter aufgedreht und da sieht es schon viel besser aus und immer noch viel leiser als vorher. 

GPU max 59°C 
CPU 38°C  wird immer noch falsch ausgelesen, kann man so aber besser vergleichen.
Gehäuse innen 37,5°C
Wassertemp 35°C


----------



## Razor0601 (9. Dezember 2014)

Scheint ja ganz gut zu laufen die Triton.
Ist die besser als die H100i?


----------



## JJup82 (9. Dezember 2014)

so hab meine grafikkarte noch etwas hochgedreht 1180/1650Mhz, und die Front vom Gehäuse mal abgemacht, macht viel aus wenn diese ab ist, muss mir da mal was einfallenlasse das da mehr Luft rein kommt.
Lüfter auf 100% Pumpe jetzt auch mal auf 12V

GPU 49-50°C
CPU 29°C
Gehäuse innen 34°C
Wassertemp 31,5°C

Kann mir vieleicht einer sagen wie ich die CPU Temp richtig ermitteln kann.


----------



## Razor0601 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mit was liest du aus? Ich benutze meistens Coretemp


----------



## JJup82 (9. Dezember 2014)

Mit MSI Command Center oder AMD OverDrive, HWMonitor hatte immer nur die SSD angezeigt, komischerweise gehts jetzt, habs gerade neu installiert.
Im HWMonitor werden 3 Temp angezeigt, welche sind das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razor0601 (9. Dezember 2014)

Das werden die temps vom Board sein, aber nicht von der CPU. Vielleicht funktioniert bei die der tempsensor nicht richtig. Kommt schonmal vor.


----------



## fearkreator (10. Dezember 2014)

wie hast du das mit dem befüllen und entleeren der anlage vor? da musst du doch jedes mal den Kühlblock / Ausgleichsbehälter ab machen? 
ich habe selber die triton benutze sie mit corsair sp 120 Lüftern und bin übelst zufrieden damit. Überlege auch meine Graka mit einzubinden , jedoch bin ich nicht sicher ob das mit dem befüllen so klappt wie ich mir das denke... wollte einfach bei der entlüftungsschraube die auf dem ausgleichsbehälter sitzt noch einen schlauch anbringen und den bis ober den radi führen und dann mit einem kugelhahn verschliessen. dachte mir wen ich mal neu befüllen muss gehts so bestimmt leichter. unten werde ich mir noch ein ablassventil einbauen. ich poste mal ne zeichnung so wie ich mir das denke...  

also für 70€ denke ich ist das die beste aio , temps , lautstärke wen man manuell runterregelt echt top !

Welche kühlflüssichkeit hast du eigentlich benutzt? die triton hat ja nen alu radi....


----------



## JJup82 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ja das mit dem befüllen war schon etwas fummelig, hatte den PC auf die seite gelegt und ein Müllbeutel mit einem kleinem Loch übers mainboard gelegt, habe das dann mit klebeband an der Triton abgedichtet, ging ganz gut.
So oft muss man das ja nicht machen.
Kühlflüssigkeit ist Aquacomputer Double Protect Ultra - Rot.
So habe jetzt noch einen lüfter an den 240 Radi gemacht, so komme ich auch wenn die Front drauf ist auf 52°C bei der GPU und 35°C Wassertemperatur. 
Pumpe läuft jetzt wieder auf 7V da sie auf 12V doch etwas nervig ist, PC steht 40cm entfernt auf dem Schreibtisch.

Bin mit dem Ergebniss echt zufrieden, hatte anfangs meine bedenken ob die Radis ausreichen.
Unter Windows kaum zu hören und beim daddeln immer noch sehr angenehm, bei viel besseren temperaturen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fearkreator (11. Dezember 2014)

ja das geht auch  ich dachte nur falls man mal was ausbauen muss oder so gehts bestimmt leichter


----------



## DUSKtheDAWN (27. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen ,

hab da auch mal ne Frage : Musstest die Triton immer zwischendurch anschmeißen beim befüllen ? 
Hab ein Bitfenix Prodigy wollte jetzt auch meine Triton erweitern so das meine GPU mit im Kreislauf ist ! Nur hab da so wenig Platz.

Hab mal Bild angehängt ! Das Gehäuse liegt auf der Seite deswegen die Luft im Schlauch.

Danke schonmal


----------



## JJup82 (27. Dezember 2014)

Ja habe die Pumpe befüllt dann kurz laufen lassen, dann wieder befüllt und wieder kurz angemacht bis so ziemlich alles voll war.
Danach Deckel drauf Pumpe an und das Gehäuse gedreht und gekippt bis alle Luft im AGB ist.


----------



## DUSKtheDAWN (27. Dezember 2014)

OK Vielen dank ! Wenn ich dann bald alles zusammen habe werde ich mein fertiges System posten


----------



## thcmaniac (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo. Bitte sagen Sie mir, wie Sie versuchen, die oberen Abzeichen mit Logo Raijiantek löschen? und ob sie von dem Pumpengehäuse gezogen werden?


----------



## Abductee (28. Dezember 2014)

JJup82 schrieb:


> HWMonitor hatte immer nur die SSD angezeigt, komischerweise gehts jetzt, habs gerade neu installiert.



Die portable edition kannst du ohne eine Installation starten.


----------



## DUSKtheDAWN (10. Januar 2015)

so mit befüllen ging dann ganz gut 

Ich werde aber noch was ändern weil mir das mit der Knickschutzfeder nicht gefällt warte auf neue Anschlüsse für den 240er Radi !
Dann kommt die olle Feder weg


----------



## DUSKtheDAWN (12. Januar 2015)

@JJup82  hast du den Triton 240 Radiator ausgetauscht gegen einen aus Kupfer ?

Hab jetzt Prime95 laufen lassen und nach 30 Minuten 61 Grad ! Hab mal ein Foto vom Grid+ angehängt !


----------



## tapsebaer (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
Wie hast du die raijintek Triton an die GPU angeschlossen? Welche Gewinde hast du verwendet?
VG


----------

